

Winning Features vs Keeping Features - covati
http://adamcovati.com/product-management/winning-features-vs-keeping-features/
Winning vs. Keeping is how I'm starting to look at features that we develop. It's something might help to balance expectations and demands from other groups within the company.
======
covati
Hey all, Winning vs. Keeping is how I'm starting to look at features that we
develop. It's something might help to balance expectations and demands from
other groups within the company.

I'd love to hear your thoughts, would this be helpful to you, or do you think
this would just complicate your life...

